# tree falling acident



## superfire (Oct 24, 2008)

buddy of mine drop a roughly 8" x 50' tamarack pecker pole on his elderly mother details are still too unclear as to the details, one thing for sure is his mother barley escaped the grim reaper the damed tree was leaning a bit from what i have heard. he THOUGHT that every one was clear. she was hit in the upper torso and suffer a collapsed lung and broken ribs. doctors still are doing a watch and see plan for her to see if there is further problems. the lesson to be learned is *NO ONE SHOULD EVER BE LESS THEN THREE TREE LENGTHS FROM A FALLING TREE THAT IS NOT THE PERSON FALLING THE TREE*!!!!!!!!!!! GOD BLESS HIM AND HIS FAMILY. sorry it happen to him and i pray she make a full recovery


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow!

I'm glad she is looking to make it ok. My prayers and best wishes to the family.

Hopefully, all lessons learned, they will be able to joke about it for years to come.

I know in my family anyways, I would never hear the end of it.

Don't get me wrong, this is no laughing matter, but sometimes in the wake of something like this it's all you can do....and thank God.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

I almost took this one lady out who ran in front of my fall in the middle of a backcut. I did tell her to stand back, again and again I told her further I kept saying.
She did have weird look on her face and my spidey senses were tingling, then she just broke for the front of that notch! It was very close!
she was running to make sure the trash cans were able to be picked upped cause the top-kick blocked them in. The trash truck was on its way down the street as I made the notch. 
I didn't think she would do that cause i said to her, before we started, " Don't worry about the trash cans, we'll get em"

Sad to hear.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, that's nutz. Nothin worse that people not being aware of the treework being performed. Little kids are a bad one too. Hope it goes well for her.


----------



## BluestemTree (Nov 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I almost took this one lady out who ran in front of my fall in the middle of a backcut. I did tell her to stand back, again and again I told her further I kept saying.
> She did have weird look on her face and my spidey senses were tingling, then she just broke for the front of that notch! It was very close!
> she was running to make sure the trash cans were able to be picked upped cause the top-kick blocked them in. The trash truck was on its way down the street as I made the notch.
> I didn't think she would do that cause i said to her, before we started, " Don't worry about the trash cans, we'll get em"
> ...



Some folks are completely oblivious. I was rigging the top out of a tree over a sidewalk and watched a woman with two kids and a stroller move our barricade and proceed up the sidewalk, weaving through cones. She wasn't going to be deprived of her "right" to use the sidewalk.... idiot.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 7, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Wow, that's nutz. Nothin worse that people not being aware of the treework being performed. Little kids are a bad one too. Hope it goes well for her.



This gig I'm on has kids running the streets, but I will say they do listen at least, but I still have to keep an eye on them....you never know.


----------



## jacksman08 (Nov 19, 2008)

*old people and kids*

the other day i was grinding a huge 40" pine stump. i was a couple blocks away from a school. Apparently this 1 st grade or so class was on a walk with one of the older folks they get to help look after the class. they walked right into the work area that was clearly coned off while i was grinding. i had to shut down the grinder and wait for them all to take a look and pass. i would have given their supervisor an ear full if there hadn't been young ears around. just goes to show you how oblivious people are.

jacksman08
ISA certified arborist


----------



## Mike Van (Nov 20, 2008)

Some years ago with the power co., I'm right here on main st. setting a 45 ft class 2 pole. Getting it up in the air & going the right way, people would look up at it AND WALK RIGHT UNDER! All the cones in the world won't cure :censored: stupidity.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 20, 2008)

You absolutely can't fix stupid it is just there.
Notice this was not in reference to the poor family in question
and I am glad the lady lived. Felling a tree comes with a responsibility unfortunately un-responsible people can buy
a saw and no matter how much safety material is included
with the purchase it gets disregarded. Twice the distance
of height of tree being removed is what I make sure of in
the bystander section I stop cutting and look real good
before cutting the last material from my hinge in areas
where questionable intelligence seems predominant. I
do not take felling lightly, as; I know what the result will
be even if it is a dumb sob that my tree strikes! I will
be found negligent, so; a little more time to double 
check in idiotville is my normal precaution.


----------

